
Computing a Risk Estimate Using Netflix’s Riskquant - skuenzli
https://nodramadevops.com/2020/02/computing-a-risk-estimate-using-netflixs-riskquant/
======
zerotolerance
I've been looking for a reason to dig into this tool. For those who haven't
heard of RiskQuadrant, Netflix put out an article about the project about two
weeks ago: [https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/open-sourcing-
riskquant-...](https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/open-sourcing-riskquant-a-
library-for-quantifying-risk-6720cc1e4968). The project itself is at:
[https://github.com/Netflix-Skunkworks/riskquant](https://github.com/Netflix-
Skunkworks/riskquant).

~~~
skuenzli
(Author) The `riskquant` tool is really cool and the library is even cooler.
I'm excited that tech folks are starting to quantify risks for their quickly
changing systems.

Risk management in tech/cybersecurity is really immature compared to other
domains like structural engineering (earthquakes), finance (portfolio risk
position), or environmental health and safety.

riskquant and similar tools do the critical work of making proven risk
analysis methods accessible in delivery pipelines and deployment platforms for
inclusion in continuous risk monitoring systems and scaling periodic risk
analysis activities.

